# burlington vt



## Eaglescout1985 (Apr 9, 2004)

ok so im moving to burlington vt in august.  my first time moving out hell yeah but anyway, going to school at uvm hopefully but anyway i was just wondering what trails i should check out up there cause i have done no hiking in the montanas de verde.  any help will be great


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 13, 2004)

Camel's Hump & Mansfield are fairly close by, if you can get across the pond, Giant of the Valley, Rocky Peak Ridge Cascade & Porter are a few eaiser ADK peaks to get too.  

For Mansfield hit Underhill State Park, Laura Cowles & Sunset Ridge make a great loop.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll second the nomination for the Adirondacks. If you can take the ferry and get over into Wilmington, Keene Valley, or Lake Placid, there are numerous fantastic peaks to climb and regions to hike in...


----------



## CP (May 6, 2004)

Just a FYI: leases for apts turn over June 1st in Burlington, so I assume you're subletting your apt for the summer.  Otherwise you better start looking SOON.  I'll be up there for my UVM 5 year reunion in the beginning of June.  Long Trail up Mansfield and Camel's Hump are pretty good.


----------



## Mike P. (May 6, 2004)

*Mansfield*

I don't recall mileage but a loop using Half-Way House Trail to the Nose, the LT & Sunset Ridge would give you a good ridge walk.

(Half-way House & the Nose was my first hike ever over 4000 feet & an introduction post hike at the Underhill Park HQ on topo map reading)  I still think that if I lay on my back, my nose is higher than my chin - which was pretty much the logic I used in the HQ before the hike to pick a route to the summit In the rain & fog I couldn't see anything higher at the nose besides the towers but I saw the map later.  I went back two weeks later for my first 4K peak ever.  It's been 11 years since my last Mansfield triup, I really do need to get back.


----------

